# So Cal Blues 2006 ECNL & DA Tryouts



## Trail Angel (May 8, 2019)

So Cal Blues ECNL & DA Tryouts for 2006 age group
Friday, May 10
5-7pm
OC Great Park
Field 3

Coaches Brandy Holley and Abner Rogers
Questions:  Contact Brandy Holley at 714-272-9250 or brandy@scblues.com


----------

